# Ford Guitars. Waylons new company...



## twiztedchild (May 9, 2009)

Well I have his new profile on my friends list. and here is a few guitar shapes that he might be making I'm guessing since its on his site:

















this is just a few of his designs so far. I kind of like them


----------



## khanate7 (May 9, 2009)

Hideous


----------



## Toshiro (May 9, 2009)

The "V" looks like a can opener.


----------



## explosivo (May 10, 2009)

The V could be tweaked into something that could be cool, but that telecaster is terrible


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (May 10, 2009)

take away the telecaster hardware on the last one and make it an 8 string and im in


----------



## TMM (May 10, 2009)

I like the finish on the 2nd one, but that's about it


----------



## darren (May 10, 2009)

http://www.w4donline.com said:


> *Let me introduce to you FORD GUITAR COMPANY!*
> 
> Waylon starts the process in creating a new more personal guitar company. FORD GUITAR COMPANY is based in Houston, Texas and all products will be made 100% in its Texas location.
> 
> ...



Ford Guitar Company Coming Soon!


----------



## stuh84 (May 10, 2009)

Looks more half assed than a severed donkey.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 10, 2009)

I hate the 'horny' headstocks, and the shapes aren't really my thing on the first two.

However, for some reason that Tele appeals to me.


----------



## Panterica (May 10, 2009)

they all fail IMO


----------



## Yoshi (May 10, 2009)

Damn those are ugly...


----------



## noob_pwn (May 10, 2009)

lol is this a joke?


----------



## Setnakt (May 10, 2009)

The bottom one looks like an unfinished reference to the Agile Intrepid shape, and the second one looks uncomfortable to sit with, but I kind of like them. They look like weapons sort of. I wouldn't _choose_ those body types for a custom but they work I guess.


----------



## Hollowway (May 10, 2009)

WTF? He decides to move half of his company from California to Texas, saddles Halo with all that cost, and then bails? Not cool. I hope he's got more integrity and loyalty to his customers than his employees/partners.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 10, 2009)

I am not a huge fan of the designs. I am not saying they are bad, because i suppose there is a small group of people who enjoy that kind of stuff. However I think they would have a hard time attracting the regular super strat style player with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Spondus (May 10, 2009)

ugh, almost as hideous as halo


----------



## Elysian (May 10, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> this is just a few of his designs so far. I kind of like them



I figured you would. All of these belong in the Hideous Guitars thread, so you've gotta love them.


----------



## Apophis (May 10, 2009)

that "tele" looks not bad imo


----------



## tian (May 10, 2009)

Not impressed at all...


----------



## thesimo (May 10, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> The "V" looks like a can opener.




you nailed it.

I knew id seen that shape somewhere! But that V body isn't that offensive. What really looks bad is the headstock's on them all.

The body on the 2nd one looks like it would dig right into your leg if you sat down.

The telecaster actually looks like the most tastefully done of them all. Some interesting carving going on there.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 10, 2009)

I like 'em.


----------



## Harry (May 10, 2009)

Do not want at all.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 10, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Looks more half assed than a severed donkey.




I don't like them either. Even if I did, I just couldn't trust him enough to buy one, after all the shit that happened at Halo.


----------



## vontetzianos (May 10, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Well I have his new profile on my friends list. and here is a few guitar shapes that he might be making I'm guessing since its on his site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## liamh (May 10, 2009)

That tele is actually pretty nice


----------



## Dan (May 10, 2009)

not my thing, but im sure others will like them


----------



## liamh (May 10, 2009)

I think that v could work with a different headstock
The middle one is just horrific though


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 10, 2009)

yea, fuck that waylon guy. hes a peice of shit imo.


----------



## AeonSolus (May 10, 2009)

This is his ''I'm sorry halo uberly sucked, this is my apology'' kind of thing, i just hope for the sake of blind buyers that he's actually doing something buying worthy


----------



## Andrew_B (May 10, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> yea, fuck that waylon guy. hes a peice of shit imo.


 

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koshchei (May 10, 2009)

Definitely not my thing. Give me a classic superstrat or king v shape that's well-built and to my specs and I'll be a happy camper. Experiment with and advance the science of guitar design, but simply changing the shape does nothing for anybody, other than make a really uncomfortable guitar that you can't sell when the fad dies.


----------



## lefty robb (May 10, 2009)

And these are different from Halo guitars how?


----------



## Trespass (May 10, 2009)

So the Halo name received such bad rep he bailed. And then started the thing all over again, with an ill-begotten clean slate.


----------



## Hollowway (May 10, 2009)

Trespass said:


> So the Halo name received such bad rep he bailed. And then started the thing all over again, with an ill-begotten clean slate.



Totally. As if Halo's failures had nothing to do with him, but all of it's successes were only because of him. Don't think so!

p.s. Am I the only one who thinks that Tele has a penis?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 10, 2009)

They're less horrible than Halo's designs, but the headstock on the first two doesn't really work, especially with the V.


----------



## Petef2007 (May 10, 2009)

*facepalm*

what are THEY?


----------



## Carrion (May 10, 2009)

The one in the middle looks like a joke.


----------



## bulletbass man (May 10, 2009)

So is he going to take the ford route, mass produce everyting with little attention to detail and full atention into getting as many out as possible.

Sounds just like Halo to me.


----------



## Toshiro (May 10, 2009)

Maybe he should hire someone to handle the business end of things.... Oh, and don't make ANY guitars in China!


----------



## darren (May 10, 2009)

Did anyone else check out Ford Guitar Company Coming Soon! and see the planned link labeled "Luthier School"?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 10, 2009)

I think the tele shapes pretty interesting though none of them are really my bag 

I like bass bodies for guitars xD


----------



## W4D (May 11, 2009)

Hey everyone!

As you all know by now, I have left HALO to start up a new guitar company which is called Ford Guitar Company. The company is located about 30 miles or so north of Houston, Texas. All guitars will be built at this location by myself and one other luthier, and for the time being it will be just the two of us. 

Myself and another fellow sevenstring dot org member have been working on some new body designs, and we are still fine tuning them before we start prototyping any of them and working on all the physical features and designs. I will post the final sketches and mock ups of the new guitar line as as we get everything finalized and I am fully happy with the way it looks. 

I am very excited about being able to be in total control of every aspect of the company, and to be able to guarantee the attention to detail and quality control that every instrument deserves myself. 

I am sure that when you see the product that will be coming from Ford Guitar Company, you will see the vision and dream that I have always wanted to bring to life. 

*All guitars will be offered in 6, 7, 8, 9 and 10 string models.*

I will start posting photos soon of the shop and the set up of the new facility as we are getting our new CNC machine delivered in just a few weeks. I will also be posting photos of the build process and photos of the product as they are built.

After we are fully up and running if anyone is in the area would like to come on by and take a tour of the place, you are more than welcome to schedule a date and time to do so.

As I am busy tending to my family, my business, and my band it may take me some time to reply to anything posted on this page. So if you have any questions, or ideas for me about the guitar line. Please email me at [email protected].

~Waylon Ford


*As for the building materials below is a list of what will be offered in the new guitar line.*

*-Body Woods-*
Alder, Ash, Basswood, Bubinga, Cherry, Cocobolo, Korina-White, Korina-Black, Maple-Eastern Soft, Mahogany-South American, Padauk. Poplar, Purple Heart, Rosewood-Indian, Sapele, Walnut-Black, Wenge, and Zebrawood

*-Neck Woods-*
Quartersawn Hard Maple, Eastern Flamed Maple, Flatsawn Mahogany, Flatsawn Hard Curly Maple, East Indian Rosewood, Wenge, Korina-White, Flatsawn Hard Maple, Birdseye Maple, Madagascar Rosewood, and Hard Maple Square

*-FingerBoard Wood-*
Ebony, East Indian Rosewood, Quatersawn Hard Maple, Flatsawn Hard Maple, Birdseye Maple, Cocobolo, Madagascar Kingwood, Bubinga, Flatsawn Hard Curly Maple, Brazilian Rosewood

*-Hardware-*
_Tuners:_ Gotohs, Grover, Sperzel, Schaller, Steinberger, Planet Waves Auto-Trim, and Hipshot Extender Keys

_Bridges:_ Original Floydrose, Kahler, Hipshot, Trem-King, Nashville Tune-o-matic Bridge, and more.
*
-Electronics-*
Seymour Duncan, EMG, Rio Grande, and Lundgren


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 11, 2009)

I wish you luck with this. This sounds like a step in the right direction as long as you offer more shapes than what we've seen in that other thread on here


----------



## W4D (May 11, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I wish you luck with this. This sounds like a step in the right direction as long as you offer more shapes than what we've seen in that other thread on here



Yeah I will start off with six designs. 

And I am still fine tuning the designs. As soon as I am happy with the way they all look I will post some on this thread.


----------



## hufschmid (May 11, 2009)

awesome man, good luck


----------



## W4D (May 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> awesome man, good luck



Thanks.

And dude I am very happy to hear about yours as well. Glad things are going well.


----------



## jymellis (May 11, 2009)

i wish you way more luck than ford motor company


----------



## W4D (May 11, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i wish you way more luck than ford motor company



LMAO! Thanks...


----------



## Harry (May 11, 2009)

Good luck with the latest venture.


----------



## hufschmid (May 11, 2009)

W4D said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And dude I am very happy to hear about yours as well. Glad things are going well.



You can alsways send me the high resolution textures for you know what


----------



## Apophis (May 11, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 11, 2009)

Good luck man. I like your line about attention to quality after reading some of the other threads about Halo's LOL.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 11, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I wish you luck with this.


I don't. Someone hit the nail right on the head in the other thread. It's a clean slate that a lot of people don't think you deserve and I'm going to treat your new company the same way as I treat Halo- with little to no respect.

Sorry, but you screwed yourself at Halo.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2009)

darren said:


> Did anyone else check out Ford Guitar Company Coming Soon! and see the planned link labeled "Luthier School"?



Just noticed that. 

To me, looks like the same ugly Halo style with a new name. Seems like one misstep after another with those guys.


----------



## W4D (May 11, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I don't. Someone hit the nail right on the head in the other thread. It's a clean slate that a lot of people don't think you deserve and I'm going to treat your new company the same way as I treat Halo- with little to no respect.
> 
> Sorry, but you screwed yourself at Halo.



I am not asking for a clean slate. I am just starting something new so that I can finally do everything the way I have wanted and can personally be in control of all aspects of the company including the manufacturing & quality control. All I ask is to let my products speak for them selves. 

Thanks, 

Waylon


----------



## Ruins (May 11, 2009)

good luck to you and i really hope you will manage it this time. i think the most important thing that you could do is to get as close as possible with your clients or potential clients and that means to respond on every email and every post you get to gain the trust and positive feedback. and you need positive feedback MORE than anything else.


----------



## W4D (May 11, 2009)

Ruins said:


> good luck to you and i really hope you will manage it this time. i think the most important thing that you could do is to get as close as possible with your clients or potential clients and that means to respond on every email and every post you get to gain the trust and positive feedback. and you need positive feedback MORE than anything else.



I totally understand that and that is what will be going on.


----------



## somn (May 11, 2009)

rock on wish you all the luck man


----------



## renzoip (May 11, 2009)

Good luck, Waylon!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see some fresh guitars made done right!


----------



## raisingfear101 (May 11, 2009)

good luck


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 11, 2009)

Color me hopeful but skeptical.

Good luck.


----------



## twiztedchild (May 11, 2009)

Damn give the guy a break. this is why he doesn't come on his site anymore. 

Hell some of you like them some dont who cares about you that don't??


----------



## twiztedchild (May 11, 2009)

I like your new designs so far man.  everyone else talking shit about you and ford guitars can goo hell


----------



## hufschmid (May 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Damn give the guy a break. this is why he doesn't come on his site anymore.
> 
> Hell some of you like them some dont who cares about you that don't??



Yeah i kind of agree, I think that some guys are very harsh with Waylon in here.

Anybody who creates something from ground 0 desirves respect IMO.

I'm reading all those threads about mistakes etc, I dont know every details, but ok mistakes happen and have been resolved, so give him a break.


----------



## twiztedchild (May 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Yeah i kind of agree, I think that some guys are very harsh with Waylon in here.
> 
> Anybody who creates something from ground 0 desirves respect IMO.
> 
> I'm reading all those threads about mistakes etc, well ok mistakes happen and have been resolved, so give him a break.


----------



## Elysian (May 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I like your new designs so far man.  everyone else talking shit about you and ford guitars can goo hell



Funny, the same way I feel about you posting my guitars in the horrible guitar thread. Hypocritical much?


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 11, 2009)

i wish you good luck, and hope that this actually works out. we don´t want a Halo repeat.

you´ve got a pretty nasty reputation from Halo to erase if you want this to work, and so you should really put quality and customer communication above everything else. 

so yeah, good luck


----------



## Pablo (May 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Yeah i kind of agree, I think that some guys are very harsh with Waylon in here.
> 
> Anybody who creates something from ground 0 desirves respect IMO.
> 
> I'm reading all those threads about mistakes etc, I dont know every details, but ok mistakes happen and have been resolved, so give him a break.


Hmm... Frankly, people starting companies from scratch _generally_ deserve all the support in the world... However, I am not alone in having been treated decidedly poorly by Waylon in his Halo days.
He's a friendly chap to talk to, but you can't trust him to get anything done right... or at all, for that matter. Long story short: I would NEVER send money his way again and I invite people considering to do so to PM me beforehand and I'll tell my Waylon story.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Koshchei (May 11, 2009)

Good luck. Just remember: Product > marketing, and you'll have a success on your hands


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2009)

I can't help but be skeptical, good luck though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Damn give the guy a break. this is why he doesn't come on his site anymore.
> 
> Hell some of you like them some dont who cares about you that don't??



What does he deserve a break from? It's not like he was churning out quality product in the first place. You can't blame people for being skeptical anyways; especially after some of them were mistreated by Halo.



hufschmid said:


> Yeah i kind of agree, I think that some guys are very harsh with Waylon in here.
> 
> Anybody who creates something from ground 0 desirves respect IMO.
> 
> I'm reading all those threads about mistakes etc, I dont know every details, but ok mistakes happen and have been resolved, so give him a break.



I don't think people are too angry about the mistakes they made with their guitars, just how those mistakes were treated once they were made


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 11, 2009)

ya know, its one thing to make a mistake. sure. but have you seen that halo with the bridge issue? someone posted it a while ago. they got an octavia i believe, that didnt eveh have holes drilled through the body, they just put the hardtail bridge on with out putting the strings through the body. some asshole had to litterally string up the hardtail bridge and purposly, and knowing that it was completely improper, and screwed it down. No holes, no ferrules.

in my book, your either totally incompetent, or a shady fuck. but thats my opinion. Dont like it? You dont have to, its fine with me.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 11, 2009)

Good luck!I sure hope things go better than they did with Halo


----------



## SplinteredSoul (May 11, 2009)

There will never be too many quality hand made Guitar companies on the market. I'll be eagerly awaiting some news on your gear man


----------



## darren (May 11, 2009)

I'd be careful using a blue oval as a part of your logo. There's some other big company with the same name that uses that trademark.


----------



## Hollowway (May 12, 2009)

So what's going on with Halo, then? I'm a little skeptical that you moved a large portion of the company to your hometown, way far away from your partner's home town, incurred all of the costs with that move, and then bailed on the company when things went south. The saying isn't "When the going gets tough, the tough leave and set up a new company." If your former partner is totally cool with this, more power to you, but from the outside this looks like a lack of loyalty and integrity. And that is never a good foundation for customer service and quality.


----------



## Hollowway (May 12, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Damn give the guy a break. this is why he doesn't come on his site anymore.
> 
> Hell some of you like them some dont who cares about you that don't??



? So should we just bury our heads in the sand if someone gets screwed by a company? I, for one, value all of the input people here have on successes or failures by a company. If anything, I think this forum is VERY forgiving about company's mistakes. If I'm going to buy a custom or production guitar, I want to know what to look out for in the case of each company.


----------



## Pewtershmit (May 12, 2009)

Its "Ford" Guitar Company and the logo incorparates a blue oval.

This guys mental.


----------



## hufschmid (May 12, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I don't think people are too angry about the mistakes they made with their guitars, just how those mistakes were treated once they were made



Yeah true, any mistakes must be immediately repaired and the correct actions must be done in order to repair the broken or unplayable instrument.

Shipping an unplayable instrument, thats nuts 

Any good company must react instantly to any customer services 

But he is starting a new company to take away all of those 'Halo mistakes' so give him this chance...


----------



## W4D (May 12, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> So what's going on with Halo, then? I'm a little skeptical that you moved a large portion of the company to your hometown, way far away from your partner's home town, incurred all of the costs with that move, and then bailed on the company when things went south. The saying isn't "When the going gets tough, the tough leave and set up a new company." If your former partner is totally cool with this, more power to you, but from the outside this looks like a lack of loyalty and integrity. And that is never a good foundation for customer service and quality.



Everything is cool with my split from the company.


----------



## W4D (May 12, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> ya know, its one thing to make a mistake. sure. but have you seen that halo with the bridge issue? someone posted it a while ago. they got an octavia i believe, that didnt eveh have holes drilled through the body, they just put the hardtail bridge on with out putting the strings through the body. some asshole had to litterally string up the hardtail bridge and purposly, and knowing that it was completely improper, and screwed it down. No holes, no ferrules.
> 
> in my book, your either totally incompetent, or a shady fuck. but thats my opinion. Dont like it? You dont have to, its fine with me.



For the record. I did not build any of the guitars that you all have had issues with. My deal with HALO was that I did the design, the marketing, and the sales. 

Me starting this new company is a way for me to bring to everyone the guitars I have always wanted, and to be in charge of every aspect and personally in charge of not only the design, the marketing, the sales but also the build and the quality control. You will see no such mistakes on any of my guitars. 

That is a promise.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 12, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Damn give the guy a break. this is why he doesn't come on his site anymore.



So by that you're saying keep it up? I get the feeling a lot of folks on here would be more than okay with that....  You can't sit with a crap company for years and then once they've earned a terrible name for themselves, try to distance yourself from said company by starting a new one with the same designs.  That headstock is 99% the same as the halo ones so not only is it starting out looking pretty poorly (IMO) but with the track record that Halo showed I wouldn't be jumping for joy at this one just because he's promising "this time it will be different you guys!!!!" as I recall seeing him post the same thing in many of the "HELP! My Halo is fucked!!! " threads as well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 12, 2009)

I'll just be interested to see if Waylon turns out some good product. That V actually looks interesting from a "metal shapes" perspective IMO. I do think skepticism has been earned though.


----------



## F1Filter (May 12, 2009)

Pablo said:


> However, I am not alone in having been treated decidedly poorly by Waylon in his Halo days.
> He's a friendly chap to talk to, but you can't trust him to get anything done right... or at all, for that matter. Long story short: I would NEVER send money his way again and I invite people considering to do so to PM me beforehand and I'll tell my Waylon story.




Unfortunately I also found this out the hard way. And in my case, it didn't even involve purchasing a guitar from him or Halo. To respect the wishes of a certain member on this forum, I won't publicly go into detail about what happened. But I definitely would never do business with him on principle alone.


----------



## Stitch (May 12, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I don't. Someone hit the nail right on the head in the other thread. It's a clean slate that a lot of people don't think you deserve and I'm going to treat your new company the same way as I treat Halo- with little to no respect.
> 
> Sorry, but you screwed yourself at Halo.



Get some fucking manners. There are more polite ways to say what you said and you just come across as twelve again. Who on earth gave you a computer?

I'm waiting with interest for Waylon's stuff. I had little time for Halo - I cannot stand 'metal' guitars but the tele design looks pretty cool if they manage to get rid of the pointy bridge and make it a bit more modern, organic looking as it's definitely got elements of it already.

How many people played a guitar actually made by Waylon, and how many people saw pictures of the Korean monstrosities and Chinese 'customs' and are working off that? Obviously, there were some serious errors over at Halo...but perhaps thats why he left?

Hell, fingers crossed. More nice guitars can only be a good thing...I just hope Waylon can deliver.


----------



## hufschmid (May 12, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Get some fucking manners. There are more polite ways to say what you said and you just come across as twelve again. Who on earth gave you a computer?
> 
> I'm waiting with interest for Waylon's stuff. I had little time for Halo - I cannot stand 'metal' guitars but the tele design looks pretty cool if they manage to get rid of the pointy bridge and make it a bit more modern, organic looking as it's definitely got elements of it already.
> 
> ...



A much more elaborated and better version of what I had in mind, thanks for this post man


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 12, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Get some fucking manners. There are more polite ways to say what you said and you just come across as twelve again. Who on earth gave you a computer?



Not to mention if we wanted to just colour everyone by their past than Thin Ice is nothing but a whiny, attention whoring emo kid 

If you don't want to buy one, then fine, just don't buy one. I'm not in the market for one, but if they got good reviews when he starts releasing some shit and they seem decent quality than I don't see a reason to not buy them


----------



## DDDorian (May 12, 2009)

Regardless of whatever reputation Halo might have left him with, can people at least wait until he _actually_ screws something up before sticking the boot into Waylon? Sweet zombie jesus.


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2009)

Hehe sorry he already did screw something up for me. He was building me a seven string strat under his own name at the same time as my Octavia debacle. 

No work was done on the guitar after about ten months (at least I was never sent any pics to show any work after several promises that I'd get pics 'in the next couple of days'). At that point I requested a refund and was sent a paypal echeck that after three weeks never cleared and was retracted. A second paypal echeck was sent for a refund with the same result. Then I got a personal check for a refund that BOUNCED. I only FINALLY got my money back (minus the freaking bounced check fee that I never recovered) when I threatened to get a lawyer involved.

Sorry, Waylon is a great guy to bullshit with on the phone and had some cool idea, but I would not go near this company until some people have positive experiences since I was already burned once. 

Waylon I wish you luck and hope this turns out well, but you definitely need to prove yourself. On a positive note, that mutant tele design is cool as hell


----------



## W4D (May 12, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Hehe sorry he already did screw something up for me. He was building me a seven string strat under his own name at the same time as my Octavia debacle.
> 
> No work was done on the guitar after about ten months (at least I was never sent any pics to show any work after several promises that I'd get pics 'in the next couple of days'). At that point I requested a refund and was sent a paypal echeck that after three weeks never cleared and was retracted. A second paypal echeck was sent for a refund with the same result. Then I got a personal check for a refund that BOUNCED. I only FINALLY got my money back (minus the freaking bounced check fee that I never recovered) when I threatened to get a lawyer involved.
> 
> ...




FYI - I had no clue that you went through all of those issues with the check. I was never told that. It was refunded through HALO and not from me personally. 

As stated this new venture is all me and I will have control of everything and will be happy to update everyone with images and video if requested. Like I said if anyone is in the Houston, Texas area you are more than welcome to come on by and check the place out. 

Thanks for the compliment on the mutant tele design. The bridge I am using on it is pretty freakin cool. 

Again I am very much thrilled to be doing this new company and it is something to be proud of, no worries who ever is skeptical now will see that the proof is in the pudding.

~Waylon


----------



## Hollowway (May 13, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Regardless of whatever reputation Halo might have left him with, can people at least wait until he _actually_ screws something up before sticking the boot into Waylon? Sweet zombie jesus.



I'll agree with that in general, but a lot of people here are skeptical because they have been screwed in the past. Personally, I think it's weird for everyone to be bagging on other SSO members who have been screwed by any luthier or company. Since when do you blame the victim? I think it's totally legit for people to be skeptical of a company/person that screwed them. If you don't agree, then fine. But don't tell people who have been screwed to stay quiet. That's just not cool. And it's not cool to the respected luthiers who have earned their reputations. MHO is that for those that have no experience with Halo, you ought not attack or defend anyone else for their opinions.


----------



## DDDorian (May 13, 2009)

I'm not telling people with legitimate grievances that they shouldn't be skeptical or that they don't have a right to let people know about their personal experiences with Waylon/Halo. It just annoys me when people who have no real interest or involvement either way feel the need to add their two cents and provoke needless drama. People seem so willing to talk about what a friendly, easy-going forum this is and how it's so much better than everywhere else but whenever the opportunity for a bit of shit-flinging arises they jump at it. Again, this isn't directed at everyone, I'm sure you can see what I'm getting at here.


----------



## Hollowway (May 13, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I'm not telling people with legitimate grievances that they shouldn't be skeptical or that they don't have a right to let people know about their personal experiences with Waylon/Halo. It just annoys me when people who have no real interest or involvement either way feel the need to add their two cents and provoke needless drama. People seem so willing to talk about what a friendly, easy-going forum this is and how it's so much better than everywhere else but whenever the opportunity for a bit of shit-flinging arises they jump at it. Again, this isn't directed at everyone, I'm sure you can see what I'm getting at here.



Well, I'll def agree with you there. It does seem to take very little to get a pile-on going. That being said, I love the generally good nature of people on here. And we all tend to stick on topic on SSO too (except for me -right now)


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2009)

Well, it's good to see you parting ways with Halo... While skeptical, I guess everybody deserves a second chance.

As a side note, I think the new designs are pretty neat but the headstocks are too Halo for me to do draw distance between these two ventures.


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2009)

W4D said:


> FYI - I had no clue that you went through all of those issues with the check. I was never told that. It was refunded through HALO and not from me personally.
> 
> As stated this new venture is all me and I will have control of everything and will be happy to update everyone with images and video if requested. Like I said if anyone is in the Houston, Texas area you are more than welcome to come on by and check the place out.
> 
> ...



The Octavia was refunded by Halo and I had no problems with the refund, the check came and cleared without issue.

The seven string strat was your personal build for me and had nothing to do with Halo. The refund issues were with you personally. The two echecks that were canceled were from the paypal account for W4D Enterprises, your personal company, and the bounced check was a personal check from you signed by you so I'm not sure how you could have not known about it. The final payment when I threatened to pursue the bounced check was also from your W4D paypal account.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 13, 2009)

technomancer said:


> The Octavia was refunded by Halo and I had no problems with the refund, the check came and cleared without issue.
> 
> The seven string strat was your personal build for me and had nothing to do with Halo. The refund issues were with you personally. The two echecks that were canceled were from the paypal account for W4D Enterprises, your personal company, and the bounced check was a personal check from you signed by you so I'm not sure how you could have not known about it. The final payment when I threatened to pursue the bounced check was also from your W4D paypal account.



Classic!  I don't want to wish ill on anyone but it's stuff like the above that makes me have my doubts coming out the gate, especially since I remember hearing about this from Steve WHILE it was going on.


----------



## W4D (May 13, 2009)

technomancer said:


> The Octavia was refunded by Halo and I had no problems with the refund, the check came and cleared without issue.
> 
> The seven string strat was your personal build for me and had nothing to do with Halo. The refund issues were with you personally. The two echecks that were canceled were from the paypal account for W4D Enterprises, your personal company, and the bounced check was a personal check from you signed by you so I'm not sure how you could have not known about it. The final payment when I threatened to pursue the bounced check was also from your W4D paypal account.



Okay. Sorry about that. All that honestly had slipt my mind through all the stuff that has been going on since then. 

_(Allot of personal family drama.) Which is no longer an issue._

I deeply apologize for the mishap and like I said this is a new step and the proof will be in the pudding.


----------



## Hollowway (May 13, 2009)

Randy said:


> Well, it's good to see you parting ways with Halo... While skeptical, I guess everybody deserves a second chance.
> 
> As a side note, I think the new designs are pretty neat but the headstocks are too Halo for me to do draw distance between these two ventures.


 
Yeah, we might want to give Halo a second chance as well, because it would be a pretty big jump to say all the problems with Halo will remain, and all of it's successes will go with Waylon.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 13, 2009)

W4D said:


> For the record. I did not build any of the guitars that you all have had issues with. My deal with HALO was that I did the design, the marketing, and the sales.
> 
> Me starting this new company is a way for me to bring to everyone the guitars I have always wanted, and to be in charge of every aspect and personally in charge of not only the design, the marketing, the sales but also the build and the quality control. You will see no such mistakes on any of my guitars.
> 
> That is a promise.



fair enough, but i think that you've tarnished your rep so much around here, that your only going to get business from noobs that havnt heard about the issues. try harmony central


----------



## gunshow86de (May 13, 2009)

W4D said:


> Like I said if anyone is in the Houston, Texas area you are more than welcome to come on by and check the place out.
> ~Waylon



Hmmm, this sounds tempting. In what part of Houston is it located?


----------



## W4D (May 13, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Hmmm, this sounds tempting. In what part of Houston is it located?



The shop is 30 or so miles north of downtown near The Woodlands Mall


----------



## Hollowway (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm actually a bit more excited for Halo now. My personal issues with two Halo projects were months of less than honest status updates from Waylon. Finally, Jeff took over the projects and got them on track.


----------



## W4D (May 14, 2009)

Where in Houston are you from?


----------



## Variant (May 14, 2009)

Personally, I very much look forward to see what you bring to the table. You've always seemed to be a genuinely inspired guy, who wants to contribute to the guitar world what you have to offer... but coming from a design and manufacturing background, _*inspiration*_ + *business endeavor* doesn't always = _*flawless success*_, unfortunately. There's a lot of intricacies that go into operating a small scale business that actually produces something, and a lot of bases to cover. Hopefully, a fresh new environment will provide the foundation to construct a system and it's contributors who can manage that to success. Best of luck, Waylon. 

That said, if you need any design, mock-up, or 3D CAD work (for visualization or CNC purposes) feel free to contact me... I'm basically flying freelance right now in the bad economy.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 27, 2009)

Be very, very careful about sending Waylon any money up front. He has kept $1200.00 of my hard-earned money for the last 2 years and has never produced the custom guitar I paid for. He has a long list of lame excuses. 

I have a lawyer friend who loves this stuff and is initiating action.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 27, 2009)

DaMayor said:


> Be very, very careful about sending Waylon any money up front. He has kept $1200.00 of my hard-earned money for the last 2 years and has never produced the custom guitar I paid for. He has a long list of lame excuses.
> 
> I have a lawyer friend who loves this stuff and is initiating action.



I'd like a more comprehensive story, since right now you just sound like a full-of-shit internet troll.

What's the story?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2009)

theres a mic you built for hanzel und gretyl on ebay!

Condenser Studio Tube Microphone Custom Made Prototype - eBay (item 200354879287 end time Jun-28-09 17:30:00 PDT)


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 27, 2009)

Waylon is a friendly, true musician and an artist. I like the guy. I thought I had a good read on the him, trusted him and sent him $1200 up front for a custom GVK carved guitar outside of Paypal. He represented himself as an owner of Halo Guitars. He also seemed to be hurting for cash so I advanced him the whole amount. After numerous emails and calls (and 2 years later) - no guitar, no refund.

If he sends me a guitar or refund, in fairness, I will post that good news here.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 28, 2009)

Fail.

I was designing better looking guitars 3 years ago...Atleast he's making them though.

I'll take one of Elysian's guitars thanks.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 28, 2009)

as much as the new guitars look a lot more appealing then the Halo garbage, I can say I'll believe the quality when I see it. If these guitars are built anything like Halo, the company will fail. And PLEASE stop calling yourself a luthier. Somebody who designs/builds/puts together shoddy guitars is a builder, not a luthier. A luthier takes great pride in his work, and you bailed on Halo...


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 29, 2009)

DaMayor said:


> Waylon is a friendly, true musician and an artist. I like the guy. I thought I had a good read on the him, trusted him and sent him $1200 up front for a custom GVK carved guitar outside of Paypal. He represented himself as an owner of Halo Guitars. He also seemed to be hurting for cash so I advanced him the whole amount. After numerous emails and calls (and 2 years later) - no guitar, no refund.
> 
> If he sends me a guitar or refund, in fairness, I will post that good news here.



I hear ya, man. I hand carved a couple of Warmoth bodies a few years ago, and in July 2007 took them to Halo to be painted and assembled. I kept calling to get updates and was told of progress, and how they were really busy, etc. Finally, when Waylon moved to Texas I got in touch with Jeff (the partner) and found out that the guitars had just been sitting there for 9 months - untouched. Which means all my status updates were lies.  
It took Jeff about another year to finish them up (which is still a long time, but not unheard of for a custom type deal). They're back with Halo now for some paint touch up issues, but hopefully I'll have them back soon. Long story short, I'd never trust Waylon with anything of mine or cash unless I saw a finished product up front.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 30, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> as much as the new guitars look a lot more appealing then the Halo garbage, I can say I'll believe the quality when I see it. If these guitars are built anything like Halo, the company will fail. And PLEASE stop calling yourself a luthier. Somebody who designs/builds/puts together shoddy guitars is a builder, not a luthier. A luthier takes great pride in his work, and you bailed on Halo...



Oh snap


----------



## Ulexes (Aug 4, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'm actually a bit more excited for Halo now. My personal issues with two Halo projects were months of less than honest status updates from Waylon. Finally, Jeff took over the projects and got them on track.



I had the opposite Issue... I dealt with Jeff and my "Custom" guitar was so fucked up it was unplayable... Warped Neck right out of the box, bad paint, stupid oversights. I am eager to actually HOLD one of Waylon's new guitars and judge for myself...


----------



## LOUDONE (Aug 5, 2009)

Ulexes said:


> I had the opposite Issue... I dealt with Jeff and my "Custom" guitar was so fucked up it was unplayable... Warped Neck right out of the box, bad paint, stupid oversights. I am eager to actually HOLD one of Waylon's new guitars and judge for myself...



I don't understand why you'd even want to "try" one of these guitars... This is one of the reasons I don't like these forums that state "not responsible for any transactions..." *AND ALLOW* these unknown builders to come out from "who the hell knows where," and try to sell their product.. I would never give my money to someone who builds a few guitars a year or with very little history.. I can't believe those of you who put down even $300.00 to these self proclaimed "luthiers" who have no reputation in the guitar industry whatsoever.. 
Don't get me wrong, sevenstring.org is a cool site w/ a lot of cool people, but is also a breeding ground for shady people who want to take advantage of those who work hard for their money and want something "custom..." There are plenty of well known established companies who will build you whatever you'd like... I suggest you stick w/ them... Sorry for those of you who are honest and are trying to establish yourselves as guitar builders/luthiers, but douche bags like these totally ruin it for you...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 5, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


> I don't understand why you'd even want to "try" one of these guitars... This is one of the reasons I don't like these forums that state "not responsible for any transactions..." *AND ALLOW* these unknown builders to come out from "who the hell knows where," and try to sell their product.. I would never give my money to someone who builds a few guitars a year or with very little history.. I can't believe those of you who put down even $300.00 to these self proclaimed "luthiers" who have no reputation in the guitar industry whatsoever..
> Don't get me wrong, sevenstring.org is a cool site w/ a lot of cool people, but is also a breeding ground for shady people who want to take advantage of those who work hard for their money and want something "custom..." There are plenty of well known established companies who will build you whatever you'd like... I suggest you stick w/ them... Sorry for those of you who are honest and are trying to establish yourselves as guitar builders/luthiers, but douche bags like these totally ruin it for you...



Yeah, because it's the responsibility of the mods who moderate ON THEIR OWN TIME, unpaid, to police every transaction  If you don't want to get fucked out of your hard earned money it is YOUR responsibility to do your own homework. You think ss.org is a breeding ground for shady people? How many other forums have you frequented? I guarantee that you will find twice the amount of shady people on other large gear forums. In fact, one of the things that amazes me about ss.org is that there isn't more shady people around. Do we give people a chance here? Yeah, but we're also unrelenting and brutally honest when one of those people fuck up. How many Halo threads are there on here that a 5 second search would show up that say "My Halo is fucked" etc? A shit ton. If you can't be bothered to take the 5 seconds to search a company (and I bet a lot of those Halo threads will show up on a Google search as well) then to be completely honest, you deserve to get fucked out of your money.


----------



## LOUDONE (Aug 5, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, because it's the responsibility of the mods who moderate ON THEIR OWN TIME, unpaid, to police every transaction  If you don't want to get fucked out of your hard earned money it is YOUR responsibility to do your own homework. You think ss.org is a breeding ground for shady people? How many other forums have you frequented? I guarantee that you will find twice the amount of shady people on other large gear forums. In fact, one of the things that amazes me about ss.org is that there isn't more shady people around. Do we give people a chance here? Yeah, but we're also unrelenting and brutally honest when one of those people fuck up. How many Halo threads are there on here that a 5 second search would show up that say "My Halo is fucked" etc? A shit ton. If you can't be bothered to take the 5 seconds to search a company (and I bet a lot of those Halo threads will show up on a Google search as well) then to be completely honest, you deserve to get fucked out of your money.




I hear you.. And I think sevenstring.org IS a respectful website compared to other forums.. However, it seems to attract a lot of "unheard of builders" who screw people... Is it the buyer's fault? ..of course, but I'd also be banning these frauds from contaminating this respectful forum..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 5, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


> I hear you.. And I think sevenstring.org IS a respectful website compared to other forums.. However, it seems to attract a lot of "unheard of builders" who screw people... Is it the buyer's fault? ..of course, but I'd also be banning these frauds from contaminating this respectful forum..



I don't think banning them really does anything. If anything, it removes the chance for someone to stick up for themselves. There's been incidents of people saying "Hey, this guy ripped me off" about an established member, and the member coming back and saying "What the fuck are you talking about?". It was a little while ago, so I can't comment specifically, but I think it was a guitar, and someone was unhappy about either the length of time it took to ship, or the condition, and the guy came back, quoted an e-mail exchange, and pointed the guy to the thread showing that he didn't misrepresent himself at all and that the accuser was the one full of shit.

Not a luthier, but there are still parallels. I think people need to be adults, and just realize that shit happens. Everyone's had bad experiences buying, and unfortunately that's just the way the internet works. It shouldn't be the mods responsibility to have to ban the shady people. If people speak up, there's a thread. If there's a thread, a search of the site, either by using the site's search function, or a Google search with the site:sevenstring.org tacked on the end will bring something up. There's also the thread with the buyer and seller rules, and the very nifty guide that djpharaoh wrote up for avoiding unpleasantness by getting fucked. There's not much else they can do, besides go crazy with the ban hammer which I don't think is a preferable solution.

Also, Waylon might be on the up and up with his new company. The dude seems like cool shit and I would want to give him a chance, but as it stands I wouldn't buy anything from him until he's put out some product and gotten some decent reviews.


----------



## LOUDONE (Aug 5, 2009)

> Also, Waylon might be on the up and up with his new company. The dude seems like cool shit and I would want to give him a chance, but as it stands I wouldn't buy anything from him until he's put out some product and gotten some decent reviews.





OMG..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 5, 2009)

What? Anytime I've had a conversation with the dude he's been friendly and courteous, and joking around and stuff. Hell, he offered to get me a pass to NAMM. I wouldn't however buy one of his guitars until he's gotten a fair amount of positive reviews... What's so wall bashingly frustrating about that?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 5, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What? Anytime I've had a conversation with the dude he's been friendly and courteous, and joking around and stuff. Hell, he offered to get me a pass to NAMM. I wouldn't however buy one of his guitars until he's gotten a fair amount of positive reviews... What's so wall bashingly frustrating about that?



Because you're using logic. JJ how many times have we told you about that? Irrational thinking is always the way to go.


----------



## LOUDONE (Aug 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Because you're using logic. JJ how many times have we told you about that? Irrational thinking is always the way to go.



Logic? Jesus, you all deserve to get screwed


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 5, 2009)

Why, because I won't even consider sending him money until he gets some positive reviews? I'm not following your problem with my statement


----------



## DevinShidaker (Aug 5, 2009)

I would never buy anything from him unless he somehow did a complete 180, which I don't see happening. I've spoken with him on the phone a while ago and everything just seemed too good to be true. I remember him telling me that he would be able to get me a VHT endorsement, all kinds of tour support, blah blah blah. It definitely set off my bullshit detector.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, that would definitely sound shady as hell if I had heard that. I'm just commenting on my experiences with Waylon on the board and through PM's, and he seemed like cool shit. But I also have friends that are cool as shit to hang around with, but I wouldn't want to do business with for one reason or another. It's just the way she goes


----------



## screamindaemon (Aug 5, 2009)

a little off topic now after 13 pages... but I really like the middle one.


----------



## Ulexes (Sep 27, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


> I don't understand why you'd even want to "try" one of these guitars... This is one of the reasons I don't like these forums that state "not responsible for any transactions..." *AND ALLOW* these unknown builders to come out from "who the hell knows where," and try to sell their product.. I would never give my money to someone who builds a few guitars a year or with very little history.. I can't believe those of you who put down even $300.00 to these self proclaimed "luthiers" who have no reputation in the guitar industry whatsoever..
> Don't get me wrong, sevenstring.org is a cool site w/ a lot of cool people, but is also a breeding ground for shady people who want to take advantage of those who work hard for their money and want something "custom..." There are plenty of well known established companies who will build you whatever you'd like... I suggest you stick w/ them... Sorry for those of you who are honest and are trying to establish yourselves as guitar builders/luthiers, but douche bags like these totally ruin it for you...



Didn't say i was ready to BUY One... but when everything west to shit on My Halo Purchase... Waylon atleast Apologized to me... Jeff acted like i had no reason to be upset that the damned thing didn't work the way it was supposed to. For that reason alone. I'll reserve judgement until i hold one in my hands... again... Not considering buying one. 

As for smaller builders. I went to another small builder to have a guitar built some years ago and that went great... the biggest difference being i could drive to this guy's shop and have a beer with him and tlak abotu the guitar if i wanted to.


----------



## Ketzer (Sep 28, 2009)

Out of curiosity. Are there any pictures of finished guitars, or only the mockups?


----------

